# over heat alarm at low idle



## river runner (Jan 28, 2009)

1999, Evinrude/suzuki 70hp , 4 stroke.
After appox. half an hour idling along the overheat horn goes off, if you stop and start the motor or increase RPM it goes away. The impeller was changed 2 years ago. Any suggetions.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

water jacket flush and new impeller if its bad, also dont neglect the water pump housing, inspect it very critically and if it needs to be replaced then do it, dont try to clean it out, just replace it.


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

*idle buzzer*

Not sure if those motors have a "pop it" valve but my 250 yamaha was doing the same thing and the valve was getting stuck at idle. It wouldnt open up enough to allow enough water to flow around the head until the rpm's were increased. The valve had some corrosion around it and was cleaned very easily but i just replaced it cause the price was so cheap.The valve was only $15 or $20 but i found this out after chasing the problem with a couple grand. Hope thats your problem.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

water pump issues plus possibly thermostats if you have them

If you run sand or mud 2 years is long enough for the impeller to get worn


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

pop-it valve if it only does it at idle and not while up and running.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got a 60 Zuke 4 stroke that does the alarm from time to time.....Had everything changed out and it never makes sense...I just reset it and forget it....Looked up causes and cures some say a new brain box which would be almost as much as the motor is worth....


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> The impeller was changed 2 years ago. Any suggetions.


Time for a new "COMPLETE" waterpump. Not just a impeller. Put thermostat in and the water pressure valve.

http://www.brownspoint.com/store/pc/bp_AP_AssemblyDetail.asp?ID=130

There is also a Ex. Manifold temp sensor that will make it alarm and put it in limp mode. That had to be replcaed on my DF-70 that has now been replaced.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

X-Shark said:


> Time for a new "COMPLETE" waterpump. Not just a impeller. Put thermostat in and the water pressure valve.
> 
> http://www.brownspoint.com/store/pc/bp_AP_AssemblyDetail.asp?ID=130
> 
> There is also a Ex. Manifold temp sensor that will make it alarm and put it in limp mode. That had to be replcaed on my DF-70 that has now been replaced.


Yep dead on shark! I had this problem with my yamaha and I did all of the above and that cured the problem! I still can't run my 03 F225 on the ears so I'm going to get a plastic drum to run it in.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I still can't run my 03 F225 on the ears so I'm going to get a plastic drum to run it in.


Before you go out and get a drum.......... Measure the foot.

A plastic 55gal drum measures 23in dia.

Go measure your gear case. I had to use a 150qt cooler on the new DF-300AP. It has the new Low water pickup and regular muffs will not work.

The gearcase is so big it would not fit in the drum.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

X-Shark said:


> Before you go out and get a drum.......... Measure the foot.
> 
> A plastic 55gal drum measures 23in dia.
> 
> ...


Will do shark thank you for the heads up!


----------



## river runner (Jan 28, 2009)

*Overheat issue*

Thanks for all of your inputs.


----------

